# Your top 3 cubans?



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Currently my favourites are:

Large (1.5-2hrs+): Trinidad Robusto Extra
> flawless construction, tightly packed but perfect draw, billowing smoke!
> glorious creamy flavours, mild-medium strength
> perfect relaxing evening smoke with a good drink

Medium (1-1.5hrs): Montecristo Petit Edmundo
> beautiful looking stogie, shame to have to burn it 
> myriad of flavours, wood, chocolate everything really
> great a-typical monte, perfect poker companion

Small (0.5-1hr): Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos
> lovely marbled wrapper, excellent burn, tight draw (a good thing in this size)
> amazing depth of flavour (still haven't figured it out fully), nice strength
> challenging to smoke slow and keep the burn right, but so rewarding

What are yours?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i would say....

for premium: monty 2, Partagas sd4, cohiba secretos for me

for every day: PL panetelas, Rg panetales, punch sr corona


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Love me some (sorry couldn't limit to 3)

Short - Monte 4

Medium - RASS

Large - Cohiba Laceros

Cheap - PL Petite Caz

Morning - PL Monte

Busty - Daisy Fuente


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> Partagas sd4 ... PL panetelas


Love the PSD4, it was between that and the Petit Edmundo for my mid-sized choice. I've never had any Por Larrañaga.



K Baz said:


> ... PL Petite Caz ... PL Monte ...


More Por Larrañaga! I'm really intrigued now.
Can either of you explain why? Value-for-money?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Add me to the PL Panetelas and Montecristos! :tu These are the best valued "budget" cc IMO nice flavor and buttery smooth, great morning smokes!

oh and +100 for Daisy Fuente


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

K Baz said:


> Busty - Daisy Fuente





SmoknTaz said:


> +100 for Daisy Fuente


I totally didn't get this... so I googled:








nice :dr


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

At the moment

Long 
1. Partagas Lusitania 
2. HDM Dble Corona 
3. Trinidad Lancero

Med
1. Bolivar Belicoso Fina
2. Monte 2
3. Siglo VI

Short 
1. PSD 3 2001 EL
2. PSD 5
3. Siglo II


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

As for the PL line its a solid not so talked about line except maybe the PLPC which of course are great.

I like the PL Monte due to the size its a long smoke that you have to take your time with - makes me slow down and start the day out right.

Plus it one of the smokes that I get a very sweet taste from but still a little spice. Which makes it for me a nice summer morning weekend smoke.

And Daisy well she is just Daisy.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I will easly back pl as a great smoke. Not overly complex and maybe not a brand that I would buy a regional or EL from(especially since I have heard nothing but bad about the belis) but definitely a contender for best cheap smoke. My pick are the montecarlos

for a big smoke I pick lusitania

for a med smoke I pick bbf

for a small smoke I would say dip 4


----------



## penguinva (Jan 21, 2009)

*3 favs (based on limited experience) - Vegas Robaina Classico, Patregas Presidente, San Cristobal de La Habana Muralla - all delicious, smooth & creamy but Robaina has a little extra zing*


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

For regular production sticks, Mag 46, BBF & Trini Fundadore.
If I could include an RE or custom-roll, the Punch Superfino (original '05 release) and Reinaldo lancero would find their way in there.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

large=RA Phonicio or Cohiba DC 
med=Cohiba 2006 Piramide
small= Hoyo de Roi


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Long-RyJ Churchill
Medium-Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Short-Patigas Short


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Large-Edmudo Dantes Conde 109
Medium-PL Lonsdale, Partagas Lonsdale
Short-Ramon Allones Emmencia, Punch Superfinos
Cheap-PL Panatela


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

penguinva said:


> San Cristobal de La Habana Muralla


What a monster!



audio1der said:


> Reinaldo lancero


Custom roller???



hsmunoz said:


> RA Phonicio


Never heard of this one, regional?



bobarian said:


> Edmudo Dantes Conde 109


Another regional?

Some great choices by all, so many cigars I need to try!
Paul


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Haven't smoke much but now my favorites are :
Monte#2
Juan Lopez Seleccion #2
Cuaba Generoso


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> Haven't smoke much but now my favorites are :
> Monte#2
> Juan Lopez Seleccion #2
> Cuaba Generoso


What!!! no Cohibas????


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

llatsni said:


> What!!! no Cohibas????


My last Cohiba was almost 2 years ago  I keep them for very important events at the beginning of this summer :wink:


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

For everday cigars:
RASS
RyJ Exhibicion #4
Monte. Petit Edmundo

Special occasion cigars:
Cohiba Sublime EL 04
RA Belicoso
PL Robusto

Really special occasion cigars:
RA 898
Virginia Cansino Gran Lancero (custom-rolled)
Cohiba Sublime EL 04 (so good I listed it twice)


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

1. Montecristo #4
2. Partagas Presidente
3. Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

Top 3 right now would be:

regular production
Long: RA Gigantes
Medium: Cohiba VI, Monte no 2 
short: monte #4

RE/LE
Long: LE montecristo Sublime
Medium: RE Asia Pacific Por Larranga Belicosos
short: RE Asia Pacific Bolivar Short Bolivar


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

id say ryj churchill, vagus robana 2, cohiba 3 and 4,
paragas president, monti 2, mag 46 only small one
is bolivar tubo no. 1


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Judging from what's disappearing from the boxes in my humidor the fastest, I'd say:

Upmann Sir Winston
RASS
Cohiba Siglo I


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boli BF's, RASS, and Party Shorts. Great flavors, typically great construction and good price when compared to anything NC.


----------

